# +أغلى عطر بالعالم((كلايف كريستيـان100مل)+ للباحثين عن الجوده+هدايا+ قريبا ينتهي العر



## mango30 (14 أكتوبر 2011)

​أولاً : أنا لا أجيد الدعايه والعبارات الرنانه وغير موفق في هذا الجانب ( وبالرد الثاني أراء بعض أعضاء أسواق ستي لمن تهمه قرأة التجارب ولمن لم يتعامل معي من قبل ) 

ثانيا : أنا أملك جودة عاليه وثبات أعلى والاهم مراعاتي للنواحي الصحيه وهذا جانب مهم فلا تغفلوا ذلك
ثالثا : لضمان المصداقيه خصم 100ريال لكل من جرب هذا العطر كمنتج أصلي شرط ان يضع وبكل امانه وتجرد رأيه أمام الكل بهذه الصفحة 
رابعا: لرغبتي التسويق لهذا العطر ولتزايد الطلب أضع بين يديكم هذا العرض التسويقي وهو عباره عن:
- كلايف كريستيان الأسود 100مل 
[COLOR=#a000e]-كلايف كريستيان الذهبي 100مل [/COLOR]
-كلايف كريستيان الأخضر100مل 
- كلايف كريستيان البني100مل 






+ الهديــــــــــــه الأولى :
عطر TOOT LENA




- 99% من محبي العطور جرب التوت البري بمبالغ عاليه ... ادعوكم لتجربة هذا العطر الرائع 100مل ايضاً 


الهديـــــــــــــــــــة الثانية :
عطر mango-30





وهو تصميم جديد لما يسمى بعطر(( شيفاز))ليتوافق مع رغبات من جرب هذا العطر ونال إعجابه 100مل ايضاً ​


اراهن على ان ما سيصلكم يحمل من مميزات وتفاصيل العطر ما لا يستوعبه الشرح ويبقى الحكم على صدق ذلك من خلال ارائكم ومداخلاتكم ..........

جده : ام يارا [0556579454للنساء فقط والرجال رسائل]
الدمام : مطلوب مندوب جاد
الاحساء+القطيف : 0503632333 ام حسن 
الطائف :0557791333 الاخ خيال السطور
عسير : مشغل نايت مون0564931621
القصيم : ابو الجوري 0590178777
الرياض:مطلوب مندوب جاد
المدينه : روزان [0545440627]
مكة المكرمه :ام محمد 0567548878


----------



## tjarksa (14 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: +أغلى عطر بالعالم((كلايف كريستيـان100مل)+ للباحثين عن الجوده+هدايا+ قريبا ينتهي ا*

بالتوفيق اخوي منقو


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (14 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: +أغلى عطر بالعالم((كلايف كريستيـان100مل)+ للباحثين عن الجوده+هدايا+ قريبا ينتهي ا*

الله يوووفقك


----------



## جوو الرياض (15 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: +أغلى عطر بالعالم((كلايف كريستيـان100مل)+ للباحثين عن الجوده+هدايا+ قريبا ينتهي ا*

[align=center] 
ابوو محمد عندماا تعشق التميزز 

عطووورات كااروعتك
[/align]


----------



## mango30 (5 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: +أغلى عطر بالعالم((كلايف كريستيـان100مل)+ للباحثين عن الجوده+هدايا+ قريبا ينتهي ا*

..............................................


----------



## جنان الخلد (5 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: +أغلى عطر بالعالم((كلايف كريستيـان100مل)+ للباحثين عن الجوده+هدايا+ قريبا ينتهي ا*


----------

